# Overclocking my CPU on Foxconn Board



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm willing to overclock my CPU, but I have a Foxconn mboard, can it handle the overclocking? 
I heard that E2200 is a great CPU for overclocking :wink:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your board is a budget motherboard ....... as such overclocking features are not included or very limited when included in such an offering ............ your power supply is not suited for overclocking as well

in order to get the full potential of your current cpu ....... you would need a motherboard upgrade and power supply upgrade ............ to stay within a strict budget for such an endeavor .......... I suggest you browse the mwave.com / click refurbished / click on motherboards and then power supply .............. a $60.00 P35 chipset motherboard and coolermaster real power pro 650 watt power supply for $57.00 would be your best bet .............


----------

